# 200 Yard Shooting Range?



## EYESON (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone know of a 200 yd. range open to the public around the Aunburn Hills area. We are going out west in October and would like to get some shooting in at 200 yds. Bald mountain only has 100 yd, and Detroit Sportsmans Congress will not let you shoot until they have their open sight in days in November. Thanks


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

the only place I know is Duncans in Bay City. They have a 150, 200 yard range underground. It is a nice setup. You can shoot there any time they are open.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

You may have to travel, but there's a very nice range near Eaton Rapids called the Shooters Coral.
Its covered and they have a 100, 200 and 300 yd range. They furnish targets and have spotting scopes. Nice covered shooting benches and they also furnish sand bags. Nice range! I shot there a number of times before retirement and moving north. They also provide CCW training.
From Eaton Rapids you would go south to Bellvue Rd and go west. I'm not sure how far off from M-50 it is, but its a nice short drive. From Jackson, you'd take US-127 north to M-50, then to Bellvue Rd. and turn west.
You could call information and get their phone number for hours. I'm pretty sure they open early and close late, 7 days a week.


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

The detroit sportsman congress has a 200yd range. I know on certain weekends it is open the public, you'll have to call to find out when.

http://www.d-s-c.org/index.html


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Multi- Lakes has a 200 yard Range. 248-363-9109


Griffondog


----------

